# Creation KCut Pro CA24(CA630) cut settings



## nameless (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi and thanks a lot to everyone who helped out, I finally got my plotter to work. Would anyone have settings that they use to cut when dealing with complex artworks. I sent two fairly complex artworks and my plotter couldn't finish the job, I got a "waiting" message on the display and the machine froze.


----------



## ramin666777 (Sep 21, 2008)

try windows driver and cut direct from illustrator or coreldraw
1- instal usb driver for plotter itself from the disc came with plotter
2- then go to device manager and find out com port number (mine is com3 so in video i show com 3 and maybe yours is difrent number 
3a-download windows xp vista and 7 32 bite driver from this link
http://www.sendspace.com/file/4z8bvs
3b- download windows xp vista and 7 64 bit from this link
http://www.sendspace.com/file/vwob65

4- un zip it open and run the setup
select instal then select com port same as your device manager and select moder gx500 and start and finish instalation
5- instal coreldraw or illustrator 
-------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.sendspace.com/file/2fqv4c
how to cut from illustrator
http://www.sendspace.com/file/z7pau9
---------------------------------------------------------------
how to cut from coreldraw
http://www.sendspace.com/file/uet5cs
you are redy to use you plotter
and you have to use the plotter as gx500 printer in coreldraw or auto cad
----------------------------------------

you need winrar software to unzip this softwares after download.
If you do not have winrar then please download free from this link
www.download25.com/install/winrar.html


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Sounds like your design is too large for your cutter's memory. Is there a way to split up the design?


----------

